# Aquaculture?



## CasualGrower (Feb 25, 2011)

Just curious if anyone on this forum has tried using aquaculture (Fishwater LOL)... to grow???

Not sure if it would work for the entire cycle, but might work for Vegging anyway....You see people using it to grow all types of Vegetables and stuff...

Just curious cause I have a small Tilapia tank in my basement LOL.  Might even help to keep the tilapia heathy by removing the nitrogen.

Anyway... THOUGHTS??


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

im sure some 1 did it here b4 the site crashed, i to have a fish tank when i do a water change the water feeds the plants in my garden the plants would use the nitrogen but where would they get all the other nutrients and trace elements from and could your fish handle a 5.5/6.0 ph i know mine cant


----------



## zem (Mar 4, 2011)

it works but it needs too much effort trying to keep things healthy for both plants and fish, some fish would give more nitrogen than others etc... it's a long experimenting curve you would need before succeeding so i wouldn't suggest it except if you feel like trying stuff lol


----------

